# Detaling Audi A3 Liquid yellow



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

hi all i recently bought some new cleaning stuff this week and decided to try it all out today as had a couple of hours free the car had not been washed since last wednesday so was in depsperate need of a wash.

first of all gave the car a washing down then applied some snow foam using the karcher jet wash.
























the car was then rinsed off.

















now i have never used the two bucket method so decided to give it a whirl and i agree that it should allways be used now as its the best form of cleaning the car.








car was then rinsed of after this.

















while the car was still wet i decided to start with the clay bar.








results after clay bar.
























some bits were a bit stubbon so decided to get the bug and tar remover out.








the car was dryed off after this and used megs step 1 paint cleaner then wiped off ready for the dodo juice lime prime (amazing stuff)








results when using new cloths.








































now to start on the engine.


























using megs engine cleaner and a tooth brush and a mircofibre cloth the results.
































wheels were then waxed with some poor boys wheel sealent.








now for the last coat using poor boys EX-P sealent.
























outside done now for the interior first was a good hover then using some poor boys for the interior.








before:
















after:








the seats needed a good clean also so got the gliptone out.








before:
















after:
















few pics of the whole car complete.
























my range of detailing.


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Great results! LY is such an awesome colour, Needs black wheels or standard rear lights though ;-)


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Didnt think I would smile through out this thread but I did. I am seriously lovin the colour of that. Stunning, I would love it in my garage, I want one now 

Sorry, should have said earlier, I got distracted : nice work fella :thumb:


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

StephenJ said:


> Great results! LY is such an awesome colour, Needs black wheels or standard rear lights though ;-)


cheers i had black wheels rs4 reps but changed them for the bbs ch's will probs change the rear light soon.


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

Mr Face said:


> Didnt think I would smile through out this thread but I did. I am seriously lovin the colour of that. Stunning, I would love it in my garage, I want one now
> 
> Sorry, should have said earlier, I got distracted : nice work fella :thumb:


cheers i aint parting with this Ive only seen one other audi in the uk in this colour all the others are imola yellow


----------



## syvo (Feb 24, 2011)

nice work our kid, now get yerself round 'ere and do yer big bro's beemer!!!!!!!


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

syvo said:


> nice work our kid, now get yerself round 'ere and do yer big bro's beemer!!!!!!!


on me way :buffer:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice mate is the steering wheel standard? I thought the s3 had the tri spoke chunky wheel?


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, everything makes sense there but one thing....how do you used the building sand in a detail?????:lol:


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Love them wheels


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice work - I absolutely love yellow :argie: :thumb:


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

What a nice car ch's are the shiz !! 
I am a fan of poorboys ex-p aswell it smells lush


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

330ci said:


> Very nice mate is the steering wheel standard? I thought the s3 had the tri spoke chunky wheel?


yeh its standard but the car is a A3 Quattro basically an s3 but with a little less power


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

nicmcs said:


> Ok, everything makes sense there but one thing....how do you used the building sand in a detail?????:lol:


:lol:


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

TIODGE said:


> What a nice car ch's are the shiz !!
> I am a fan of poorboys ex-p aswell it smells lush


cheers yeh i agree on the poorboys first time ive used it its just so easy to work with used to use the collinite 915 wax and the results were on but if put on a lil bit thick was a pain to get off, the poor boys stuff it doesnt matter how thick you put it on it comes of a treat and gives a brilliant finish


----------



## NBC (Nov 25, 2010)

Is that the same LY as the Renaultsport colour?
Love it.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great finish, paint looks amazing.:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

I know that's been resprayed, as LY is a Renault colour.

But I'm struggling to work out what the car is...? A3 made to look like an S3? Or pre facelift S3 with facelift lights and a few other bits added on? A real "allsorts"! But I like it!

Nice work, wheels look great!


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

NBC said:


> Is that the same LY as the Renaultsport colour?
> Love it.


yeh that would be the one


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

JD said:


> I know that's been resprayed, as LY is a Renault colour.
> 
> But I'm struggling to work out what the car is...? A3 made to look like an S3? Or pre facelift S3 with facelift lights and a few other bits added on? A real "allsorts"! But I like it!
> 
> Nice work, wheels look great!


:lol: its a a3 1.8t quattro with rs4 front bumper with s3 side skirts and rear bumper with smoothed bottom.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks pretty tidy that does. Like the LY colour too.


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Looks pretty tidy that does. Like the LY colour too.


cheers m8 i think there are 2 of us in the country i know of mine and another 1 on detailed alot of people get confussed with it beeing imola yellow.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

There are three (from what I've seen on Audi Sport). But the other two are S3s


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

JD said:


> There are three (from what I've seen on Audi Sport). But the other two are S3s


3  i know 1 is an s3 but thats on detailed unless he on audi sport im on there not seen any same as mine will have to have a good look when the site opens up


----------

